# Any good fishing around college station?



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been temporarily confined to college station, and was wondering if there are any good lakes or rivers around CS that are worth while. Bass, catfish, crappie i don't really care just want to fish. oh ya i don't have access to a boat anymore as well. so i'd be bank fishing. any info on places and lures would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks guys, JSI


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Your not to far from Sommerville. You can fish at the marina for crappie but I havn't seen many reports lately. They catch alot of crappie there. I beleive the name is somerville marina.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Lake Somerville*

With these cooler mornings, crappie fishing has picked up in the fish house at Lake Somerville Marina, on live minnows.........Bass are good early and late around the marina on watermelon/red Zoom trick worms, rigged wacky style.......Capt. Wayne


----------



## ggibbons27 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been fishing the area for a little over 3 years now and it has its ups and downs. As mentioned earlier, Sommerville can produce crappie. Sandbass and Hybrid can also be caught during the right season(spring). Gibbons Creek also can be good and held the state record many years back. I typically fish for bass at Gibbons in a boat, but there are always fishermen on the pier reeling in crappie and cats. I have also heard it is a great place for cats, but again, I mainly fish for bass. Friends of mine also fish The Little Brazos River and have very good luck catching cats off the bank. Good luck and happy fishing.


Garrett


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been fishing at Gibbon's for about a year now starting off fishing from the pier. Me and a buddy have had some success cathing bass from the pier. also a few crappie. Now I have a boat and mostly bass fish around the discharge and around structure.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

The Somerville Marina on Park rd. 4 is usually getting good about now for crappie. Behind the Somerville dam can be good also. I fish behind the dam also at Gibbons Creek (more expensive to get in, but closer). If you like taking Kids, the Park on Krenek Tap is stocked with fish. (you don't have to take kids).

PM me for more details


----------

